# hi there! Im new!



## tinchoska (May 24, 2012)

Hi friends, I am new and as all newbey and I have no idea where to post and Fórum rules, can you please help? I wanna know everything about htc sensation, no 4g, no xl, no ce, just sensation...

Thanx a lot


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rules: http://rootzwiki.com/rules
HTC Sensation: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/85-sensation-4gxe/ (that's the only Sensation subforum we have)


----------



## tinchoska (May 24, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Rules: http://rootzwiki.com/rules
> HTC Sensation: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/85-sensation-4gxe/ (that's the only Sensation subforum we have)


Thanks a lot dude, lets read s little bit

Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Super SKA Limited Edition, nunca viste algo así...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No problem enjoy the forums!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoa, a newb who wants to do things the right way? Okay, who's trolling us?


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome! enjoy the forums, read the rules, and have a good time!


----------



## tinchoska (May 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Whoa, a newb who wants to do things the right way? Okay, who's trolling us?


Just now I read this you make me laugh jajaja

Enviado desde mi HTC Sensation Z710e usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Whoa, a newb who wants to do things the right way? Okay, who's trolling us?


Um... That person! But seriously, its a rare breed of human that wants to do things right the first time. XD Very rare among homosapiens.

Ah well, 'nuff of that. Welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy it here, blah blah blah. Oh yeah, don't forget to support the community too. =P


----------

